# I have a Haze in my CA finish?



## ndonghia (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi, I have been using CA to finish Pens for about 8 months and recntly I have experienced a problem where I finsh a Pen and a Day to two latter there is a Haze in the finish. Sometimes it will talk longer to show up.
Any ideas what going wrong?
Thanks,
Nick


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 15, 2014)

If you are using accelerator, it will cause the haze.


----------



## Super Dave (Dec 15, 2014)

It's probably moisture. Make sure your wood is dry.

Dave


----------



## jimm1 (Dec 15, 2014)

How cold is you work area?


----------



## Jim Burr (Dec 15, 2014)

Are you sure it's the finish after 8 months? You've been at it a while now. What else is causing failures?


----------



## ndonghia (Dec 15, 2014)

Yes I am using an accelerator and the shop is proably at 65 degrees.


----------



## ndonghia (Dec 15, 2014)

Sorry, i have been using CA as a finsh for about 8 months, but this Haze problem has started in the last 2 or three months. But I did start to use an accelerated more frequently around then.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Dec 15, 2014)

My guess, you're getting the CA on too thick.  The surface of the last coat is cured but underneath hasn't.  At some point the captured solvent (acetone) will try to escape and the results is a light gray haze.  This happens more frequently if the CA is applied with a plastic bag or a Nytrial (sp) glove; a blue paper towel works best for me.  I use 2 coats of thin, 3 of medium, sand with 600 paper then a final 2 coats of thin and MicroMesh on most wood, not all.  I'm guessing the final finish is maybe .002 at most.
My 2 cents
WB


----------



## farmer (Dec 17, 2014)

*Glue*



ndonghia said:


> Yes I am using an accelerator and the shop is proably at 65 degrees.


 

I do not use the accelerator............................

One coat at a time and I wait for each layer to dry without using accelerator.

I use the blue paper towels to apply the CA.


I don't use sand paper I use the red green and gray Scotch brite pads and 
Meguiar's  swirl remover 2.0 polishing cream.

I can apply a CA finish without spinning the wood and really rather to hand rub out the finish.......................................

I am not trying to mass produce any of my products, and wood moves and has oils.
It seems to go allot smoother if I take my time when it comes down to a finish.

Right now I am thinking of making my own paint booth and spraying on Enron.

I don't make many pens....
Wagons, ships , cannons, flutes, pool cues. and billiard related products.
I also do allot of signs with my CNC, and CA finishes are allot of work at time.

Farmer


----------



## Montana Joe (Dec 19, 2014)

*"Clouds" in CA finish*

I seem to have the same problem of getting hazy spots or "clouds" in my CA finished pens. It's infuriating. I've tried about all of the finishing techniques people have posted and sometimes it still happens. A lot of folks say that the CA glue needs to be "fresh"; whatever that means. I keep my glue in the fridge and only pull it out when I use it. I've tried both thin and medium glue and use micro mesh pads and plastic polisher. I also use alcohol on the pen prior to finishing to remove any oil. Could it be inherent to the type of wood? I don't think so. Any other finishing tips would be appreciated.


----------



## lwalper (Dec 19, 2014)

Same experience here. Not sure about the cause?? At one time I thought I might be sanding through the finish, but after watching out for that possibility I still get the occasional dull area. I'm tempted to think it's the accelerator or partially cured CA undercoats. By the time I get to the finish I tend to think "I'm finished" and get in a hurry to complete the pen. Patience may be the key??


----------

